# Got some More chipoltle and pepper ala Bears



## dave17a (Apr 21, 2015)

20150420_180612.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Apr 20, 2015
__ 1






Tuff pic to read. Top is chipolte, bottom is pepper. 30 hrs of smoke. Used up pellets from Tod. Pmc apple and hickory. Chipolte took on lots darker color. As in last post, doubled brown sugar. Did not soak before smoke. This was great on test fry, hot, but was the end pieces. Slice up this weekend maybe. Turkey and Morels might be more important. Its in cure right?













20150415_185854.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Apr 20, 2015


















20150420_182726.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Apr 20, 2015






This maple just started. Nuther belly in Pops brine Thinking of pepper on maple.

Before smoke on middle pic.


----------

